# Adobe



## DTG (Jan 17, 2001)

TCF has just started trying to install the latest copy of Adobe. Its happening on almost every page I visit. If it was only once or twice per forum, I could live with it.

So I won't be back very often until you find a way to stop this driving me crazy. Yes, I know I'm being unreasonable.


----------



## flatcurve (Sep 27, 2007)

?

you might have spyware, dude. I don't have this problem.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It's not us.


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

I'm a bit concerned about this. According to iDefense, the Adobe Reader exploit that is going around right now was spreading through banner ads. It wouldn't be the first time a bad guy tricked a legit ad compay into serving a malware banner ad.

I suspect if this did happen here even for a brief time we would have heard from more than one person.

here's the link to the securityfix blog in the washington post. http://blog.washingtonpost.com/securityfix/2008/02/hackers_exploiting_adobe_reade.html


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

Is anyone still seeing this problem? Also, is the browser trying to download / install Adobe Acrobat Reader or Adobe Flash? I know some of the ads running involve Flash, which would require that plugin if you don't already have it.


----------

